# Free to air receiver- no name receiver - problem



## shahdad (Dec 3, 2005)

I set up telstar 5 for a familty member about a year ago

i got them a receiver that just says "free to air" on it and nothing else

its the one you have to enter in the tp's manually

what is happening is that it scans the inputed tps and picks up the ch but then after a day or two, it says no signal even though the tps are still there and there is a signal for each tp under the setup menu

now even more interesting, it picks up each tp but the polarization is the opposite for all of them. for example tp 11789 is suppose to be vertical, but it works only if u select horizontal. 

the larger problem is that it the reciver stops working and says no signal even though there is one. so what i have to do, is go in, reset the receiver and redo all the tps and scans over again

i hope somone who knows this receiver can give some help

or anyone that can think of anything

thanks


----------



## shahdad (Dec 3, 2005)

i forgot to add, its pointed to t5

and when looking from the back of the dish, the lnb is at 7

im located in vancouver bc, canada

ive tried putting the lnb at 4 and changed the polarization to vertical and horizontal but it wont lock, it will only lock on the opposite polarization at 7

i cant make sense of it

any help would be appriciated


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

I know that everyone has a different budget, but I just can't imagine putting up with such a flaky, ancient piece of equipment when I can get a brand new DVB receiver, including a friendly and intuitive interface, for about $100. Especially if it's for a family member who will probably ping you for help every time it goes bad.

I hope that someone else here will recognize what you've got and give you a hand, but if you can find the money for a modern receiver, it might save you a lot of headaches.


----------



## shahdad (Dec 3, 2005)

problem fixed

i hooked up my pansat to the lnb, used the meter on that to tweak it and get it at the highest possible strength.

rebotted the "free to air" reveiver, which seems to be a St-1000/2000 blackbird, entered in the tps all over again

and this time the polarization was correct as the pansat wont allow switcehs on polarization

scaned, got ch. and everything is up an at em

problem was basically that the blackbird for some reason would not accept the correct polarization and would only accept it at its opposite for each tp - and in turn would reset it self


----------



## debrito (Aug 30, 2006)

My receiver also resets itself; my theory is that no matter how good or bad is the signal, this should never happen. Mine is a Natsat 1000A, about 10 years old. I use it for Hispasat, at 30 degrees west.
I am about to buy a new one, but I wanted to ask if there is anything to do; I have similar problem, it usually resets when it is receiving (tuning) a channel. If I am able to go to the menus, to set up the tp, rate, etc, then almost never resets itself.

signal is 75%


Regards,


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

If you're going to buy a new one (good idea!), it's a moot point. You might see if the previous poster's observations about polarity are relevant for you.


----------

